# Do You Sleep Totally Naked?



## lost in thoughts (Jun 1, 2006)

Interesting poll


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No way. I try to keep myself in as many layers as possible.

I wear a 2 piece leisure suit and hiking boots in the shower.
That's true.

[No, it's not really.]


----------



## sunnyE206 (May 17, 2006)

If no one else lived with me (other than the husband), I'd walk around naked all day.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sunnyE206 said:


> If no one else lived with me (other than the husband), I'd walk around naked all day.


 :lol

I'm afraid of _showering_ naked, because I think the guy who cuts our grass saw me. Well, he used to mow our lawn, but he miraculously disappeared. I can't imagine why. :b

It's a loooong story. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Um....sort of? I usually only wear panties and sometimes a t-shirt.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

sometimes. Not always 'cause I have two fears: 1) Dying in my sleep and having my parents, my siblings or my niece finding me laying on my futon dead....and naked. 2) What if the place catches on fire and I have to immediately escape? Not only will I lose all of my music + my computer but i'll be forced to stand completely in the nude out in the cool night air with my neighbors.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

....


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

No, and I actually wear my clothes to bed, no pjs. Weird huh.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

I would if the right woman came along.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Naked is the only way to sleep IMO. What's the point of getting dressed to go to bed? Wearing stuff in bed is just uncomfortable. And I can't go with the sleeping in underwear route, since I don't wear them even during the day -- and haven't for over 25 years.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I usually do. :banana and most of the time I don't even cover up with a sheet.



nothing_to_fear said:


> panties


 :whip 
sorry, I just really like that word, and the good visions it gives me. :yes


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

ghostgurl said:


> No, and I actually wear my clothes to bed, no pjs. Weird huh.


I usually end up sleeping in my clothes, too.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

No, but i don't wear alot of layers to bed in the summer because it gets too hot. Usually a sport top and pj pants or even regular jeans...I don't bother changing most of the time.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't sleep in clothing of any sort. I do keep a robe by my bed in case of a fire or something, most of the time, I do dishes while I'm naked, I live in the middle of no where, theres no windows in my kitchen, I'm on the second floor, yet, very high up, no one can really see anything. The only reason I get dressed on days I don't go out, is because, the one time I didn't, someone would knock on my door.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

gflores said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > nothing_to_fear said:
> ...


hahahah.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

It depends. Lately I've been wearing at least something with a waistband on weekdays so I can wake up to my alarm (vibrate) on my cellphone--it's a much nicer way to wake up for me.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It all depends on the weather. If it's hot and humid, I'll go without.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Haven't tried it.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Occasionally --- probably about once a week.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Very rarely. I usually don't, though, because I get too cold. I always sleep under loads of blankets, even in the summer.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I sleep naked in summer. It gets so hot that i have to. When i was a kid i used to freeze 2 litre water bottles and sleep with them next to me. I would also drench a towel in cold water, squeeze off the excess and sleep with it over me - anyway to keep cool.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No way. I find it too uncomfortable having the junk out there and flopping around :um I wear a T-shirt or tank top with shorts and in the winter I wear sweat pants.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I started sleeping nude as soon as I got my own room in college because I move around a lot in my sleep and nightclothes tangle up and choke or bind me. Now I cant sleep in clothing unless it is freezing outside and my husband isnt in bed with me. He puts out heat like a furnace!


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I wear clothes about 98% of the time, unless I'm painfully hot or, uh, not home. I like sleeping and walking around in my underwear, though.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

No, must keep the body covered at all times. :lol

Plus I don't live alone, so no opportunity. Probably wouldn't anyway.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> It depends. Lately I've been wearing at least something with a waistband on weekdays so I can wake up to my alarm (vibrate) on my cellphone--it's a much nicer way to wake up for me.


 :fall :fall :fall


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

No. I'd feel too... naked


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Rarely. I usually wear a tank top and undies or pj bottoms._


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

Boxers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No. I wouldn't want to traumatise anyone who could end up seeing me through the window.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only when drunk


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I wear PJs every night.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't sleep when I'm wearing clothes, therefore I always sleep nude even in winter. 

You guys are missing out! hehe


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Poeme said:


> I can't sleep when I'm wearing clothes, therefore I always sleep nude even in winter.


I have no need for clothes in bed in winter. That's why waterbeds have heaters.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I feel bound up if I wear anything. When you roll over, clothing pulls the sheets and blankets and you end up in a tangled mess. Sleeping in the nude, one slides nicely between the smooth sheets. One really does not notice the 'dangling' bits flopping around.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

half? i always wear something on top, but not on the bottom.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Male, no.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

...


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

naked....unless i'm feeling particulary shy or crappy about myself around my bed buddy then the undergarnments stay


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wear clothes to bed - actually a T-shirt and shorts, even in the winter time.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I live in New Mexico. So ya i am naked almost all year.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't sleep unless I'm at least wearing underwear.

But today... there is no power at home... and it's sooo hot... I wish I could go without...

-Ryan


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

Most of the time i sleep in the nude. I like the breeze from the ceiling fan across my body.

or

panties when "its that time of month"

or 

a blue cotton nightie with a Bratz girl on it that my mom gave me when I went to college if I need comforting. Been wearing that a lot lately.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the time, yes.
For comfort and entanglation issues mentioned by others.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

sunnyE206 said:


> If no one else lived with me (other than the husband), I'd walk around naked all day.


 :ditto


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Very rarely, I usually just like to wear boxers or whatever.


----------

